# TiVo Bolt OTA new user



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

Love my TiVo. I want to watch something recorded while I am in the other room. What do I need to do or buy? Joe


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

NorthwestTN said:


> Love my TiVo. I want to watch something recorded while I am in the other room. What do I need to do or buy? Joe


It depends. Do you want to watch on a different TV, your phone, your tablet, or your laptop?


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

On another TV only.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

You will need a TiVo Mini


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

MrDell said:


> You will need a TiVo Mini


Thanks. So I don't need any additional cabling, just a Mini? Where is the best place to buy one?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthwestTN said:


> Thanks. So I don't need any additional cabling, just a Mini? Where is the best place to buy one?


Can you hear the TiVo from the "other" room? There is a long delay in the link between a TiVo host and its slaves. If they are really close, an HDMI splitter may be something to consider.

As for cables. A Mini needs a MoCA, Ethernet or (with a Mini VOX and TE4) a Wifi 5 USB adapter.

www.tivo.com


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

NorthwestTN said:


> So I don't need any additional cabling, just a Mini?


Well, you will need to have an existing Ethernet jack available for the Mini unless you want to buy more hardware too.

The Mini does have built-in MoCA capability, but your Bolt OTA does not, so if you want to use MoCA to communicate with your Mini over coax, you will need to buy a stand-alone MoCA bridge also. The bridge needs to be installed anywhere you have access to BOTH the TV coax that goes to the Mini and a wired Ethernet connection. (I am assuming that your Bolt OTA is connected via wired Ethernet, not wireless.)

Just to be clear, the TV coax that is connected to the stand-alone MoCA bridge does NOT need to also connect to your Bolt OTA or antenna coax, just to the Mini. If your whole house is wired with TV coax to multiple rooms, then a single MoCA bridge would allow you to connect a Mini to any coax jack in the house and watch programs on your Bolt from there.

Your other option for Mini connection is the brand new TiVo wireless USB adapter.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

NorthwestTN said:


> Thanks. So I don't need any additional cabling, just a Mini? Where is the best place to buy one?


 I am running Ethernet to three TiVo mini's through a switch and it has been very reliable. As for purchasing a Mini you can get one from TiVo, Best Buy, Amazon, Etc. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthwestTN said:


> Love my TiVo. I want to watch something recorded while I am in the other room. What do I need to do or buy? Joe


Just curious. What model TiVo do you have?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Just curious. What model TiVo do you have?


The thread title says "Bolt OTA".

But it is still a good question, since it is possible that he is using a standard Bolt _for_ OTA instead of a "Bolt OTA" model, and that would change our answers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just so that this doesn't get lost:

A wired connection for both your TiVo box and the Mini (i.e., Ethernet connections, or MoCA) can be best/strongest. However, if your TiVo box uses a wired connection or you attach a wireless bridge to it, some people have managed with a wireless connection for the Mini in the other room, attaching the Mini to its own wireless bridge. YMMV--a good, strong home network helps. Even TiVo starting selling late last year its own TiVo Mini Wireless Adapter, which serves as a wireless bridge for a setup like this.


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Just curious. What model TiVo do you have?


Bolt ?? I also want to install a long range (200 miles) antenna at another house and buy another TiVo. Will that work?


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

JoeKustra said:


> Just curious. What model TiVo do you have?


TiVo bolt.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It would be most accurate if you were to provide the entire TCD number from the back of the unit. Or it's listed in the System Info screen.

-KP


----------



## NorthwestTN (Mar 26, 2020)

TCD849000V0


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

Very shortsighted they took Moca out of the Bolt OTA. Could have been simple for users to add mini’s. I guess selling Wi-Fi adapter was the motivation


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

NorthwestTN said:


> Love my TiVo. I want to watch something recorded while I am in the other room. What do I need to do or buy? Joe


If you have an android phone and a chromecast device on your second Tv you could cast a recorded show from your bolt to the second tv.


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

We run 2 TVs using a HDMI splitter. Works great but the audio is delayed so if both are on at the same time, and you can hear both TVs from the room, you'll have an echo. Our cable is 50ft long so that is an issue.


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

I buy equipment for convenience not to find work arounds. TiVo IMHO will not survive as they don’t understand or care what their Customer wants


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

David B Gregory said:


> I buy equipment for convenience not to find work arounds. TiVo IMHO will not survive as they don't understand or care what their Customer wants


My TiVo Bolt DVR has just worked, and conveniently, since day 1, no workarounds needed. Used as a standalone OTA wireless DVR. When I recently lost major network channels due to a frequency repack in my area, during the 2 days before TiVo adjusted for that, I felt lost without the DVR's full functioning.


----------



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes as a stand alone, I am referring to lack of Moca requires additional equipment to work with mini. Did it really save TiVo that much to remove from hardware and software and create an inconvenience


----------

